# JBL Contro 5 Plus Specs



## zdj (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello

I'm looking for full, detailed specs for my recently acquired pair of JBL's Control 5 Plus monitors.

Searched all over the net, but all I've found was just guessing onder:

The "plus" means 8-inch midbass and 2-inch tweeter, versus 6½-inch and 1-inch found on regular Control 5s.
But I couldn't find any info regarding power handling, sensitivity, crossover frequency, etc.:huh:
These babies are really rare and have been out of production long ago.

Tried emailing JBL, but it's been over a month and still no answer :nono: (aside from the automated default message confirming my request:gulp.

Can anyone help me? All info will be VERY appreciated!! 

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

zdj said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking for full, detailed specs for my recently acquired pair of JBL's Control 5 Plus monitors.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Those are some quite rare Speakers you have there. As for the specs, you probably have the best chance of getting them from JBL directly as they are so rare and been off the market for so long. So as opposed to Emailing, I would call them. In the end, all that matters is that you are happy with them. JBL makes excellent Speakers that cover a huge swath of pricepoints.
Cheers,
J


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

FWIW, from a JBL brochure;

Frequency 45Hz to 20Khz
Power 180watts
Sensitivity 89db
Impedance 4 ohms
Crossover 2KHz

8 inch bass mid
2 inch titanium dome tweeter

That's all I could find.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That covers all of the essential information I would think. It does look like an outboard amplifier or an AVR with a strong Amplifier Stage will be needed to get the best out of them.
Cheers,
J


----------



## zdj (Mar 9, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to HTS. Those are some quite rare Speakers you have there. As for the specs, you probably have the best chance of getting them from JBL directly as they are so rare and been off the market for so long. So as opposed to Emailing, I would call them. In the end, all that matters is that you are happy with them. JBL makes excellent Speakers that cover a huge swath of pricepoints.
> Cheers,
> J


Jack, thanks.
I knew about the rarity of these speakers and frankly that was the reason I got them.
My original pick was a pair of regular C5s, and I was about to buy them when I stumbled across the Pluses on Brazil's eBay for roughly $300. And in perfect conditions. The white mids were glowing white!
Well, all of this is about power amplifying them.
I am about to get a Crown XLS1000 and was wondering if it's a good match.
I called JBL's rep down here but they had no idea such speakers ever existed (!).
Might be worth calling US, I'll give it a shot and let you know.
Cheers,
Z.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mark (Nova) has found the Specs so he definitely has done the heavy lifting on any help rendered, but it is my pleasure to help you in any way I can. The Crown should work just fine with your JBL's and I really look forward to reading your impressions.
Cheers,
J


----------



## zdj (Mar 9, 2012)

nova said:


> FWIW, from a JBL brochure;
> 
> Frequency 45Hz to 20Khz
> Power 180watts
> ...


Mark, thanks.
That's kinda surprising when comparing to regular C5s, empowered by 6½-inch and 1-inch titanium tweeter.

This is C5s regular specs:
Frequency Response (± 3 dB): 75 Hz to 20 kHz
Power Capacity¹: I75 W
Sensitivity 2: 89 dB SPL, 1 W, 1 m (3.3 ft)
Nominal Impedance: 4 ohms
Crossover Frequency: 3 kHz

I was expecting improved sensitivity and power.
Frequency response is somewhat lower, as expected. But that's it.

Z.


----------



## LeBon (Mar 10, 2012)

Did you try the Lansing Heritage site? They have a library of JBL specs, etc.


----------



## zdj (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi LeBon, I did..

All I could find was a 1998 catalog with the regular Control 5, which I already had..

Still hard to believe that JLB's upgrade from a 6½" to an 8" midbass, and 1" to a 2" tweeter were for the sake of a mere 5-watt power increase (and a little lower freq response).. 

Still searching!


----------



## zdj (Mar 9, 2012)

Guys,

First and foremost, I want to thank you for all the help and support given here!

I finally managed to finish my mini-studio audio setup and am pleased to say that these JBLs are massive!

Since I could not find any extra info (nor help from local JBL) and assuming that what I found here was right, I had to go easy on my recipe.

The ingredients:
One Crown XLS 1000, delivering 350 watts at 4Ω;
Monster's QuickLock MKII Bananas;
Monster's CL Rated XPHP Clear Jacket Advanced Speaker Cable;
Monster's MC 400 Ultra-High Performance RCA Stereo Cables.

I directly connected my Pioneer DDJ-T1 to my in-laws' inherited 1994 Velodyne VA-1012X-B, and the output from the Velo went straight to the Crown's in.

Well the result is that I might be going def in a couple days!!
Aside from the absurd extra power increase, the sound quality upgrade* was amazing!

*Before that, I had the JBLs hooked to my Marantz SR 5004 (100 watts x 7 at 8Ω), which is something to be considered.

Now I need some opinions in regard to the Velo's 85Hz fixed low-pass x-over, versus the Crown's fully adjustable x-over. Should I set the amp's cut to 85hz just as the Velo's or leave it full-range?
Or perhaps I should start another thread in regard to this matter?

Thanks again,
Z.


----------

